# You want avatars? You got avatars!



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2002)

Say thank you to Blacksway who magically deleted all the broken avatars with single sweep of his mighty... err... mouse... keyboard... thingy...

The 25 default avatars have been uploaded, and you are able to upload your own custom avatars if you wish.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah! thanks Morrus, and Blacksway!


----------



## Henry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool!

_Oh, I'm King 'enry the EIGHT, I am!
 'enry the eighth I am, I am
 I got married to the widow next door
 She's been married seven times before
 And every one was an 'enry! ('ENRY!)
 She wouldn't have a Willy or a Sam (no Sam)
 I'm her eighth old man, I'm 'enry
 'enry the eighth I am!_


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2002)

*Blacksway* - Thank you!

I say let my thread in General live, so that we can all show off our Avatars at least for a day or two, then sink it down here in the safe haven of Meta.

That's my opinion.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 10, 2002)

*Jeph scratches his head*

Me want avatar, but me too dumb to find out how me get one. How Jeph get nice avatar?


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## Wolf72 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Yay! BlackSway!*

ARRRRRRROOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

the return of Wolf!!!!! ... er Snoopy  ... er Joe Cool


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> **Jeph scratches his head*
> 
> Me want avatar, but me too dumb to find out how me get one. How Jeph get nice avatar? *




Do a Google image search until you find something you like.  Then right click on the image to save it to your hard drive.  Edit the image so that it is 64x64 pixels or smaller, or 5000 bytes, whichever is smaller.  Then save it.  Open your user control panel, and go to the options tab.  Down at the bottom you will see the option to upload an avatar from your hard drive.  Do so, and voila!


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 10, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Cool!
> 
> Oh, I'm King 'enry the EIGHT, I am!
> 'enry the eighth I am, I am
> ...




_Second verse, same as the first!
I'm enry the eighth I am...._


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2002)

Yay! Avatars again! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 10, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do a Google image search until you find something you like.  Then right click on the image to save it to your hard drive.  Edit the image so that it is 64x64 pixels or smaller, or 5000 bytes, whichever is smaller.  Then save it.  Open your user control panel, and go to the options tab.  Down at the bottom you will see the option to upload an avatar from your hard drive.  Do so, and voila! *




Okay, I tried attatching a 3k image. 3 kilobytes is 3,000 bytes, right? and 3,000 is less than 5,000, right? what's wrong?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, I tried attatching a 3k image. 3 kilobytes is 3,000 bytes, right?*



A bit more than, actually (3,072 bytes, IIRC - but it's 3 AM here and I'm tired, so ) - but still way less than 5,000, yeah...


----------



## Mark (Dec 10, 2002)

Very useful, indeed...

Thanks Blacksway and MoRuss!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 10, 2002)

Try going by the pixel size jeph, it always worked better for me.


----------



## Terraism (Dec 10, 2002)

YAY! for avatars!  Thanks, Morrus, and Blacksway...


----------



## orbitalfreak (Dec 10, 2002)

Yay, now I can actually use mine!



			
				Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, I tried attatching a 3k image. 3 kilobytes is 3,000 bytes, right? and 3,000 is less than 5,000, right? what's wrong?  *




Also, make sure its a jpeg or gif, not a bmp.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

places one could possibly find an avatar:

http://www.oldfashionedclipart.com/clip.htm

http://www.retrokat.com/medieval/vi.htm


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

How does one go about changing ther pixel size of a picture?


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

try viewing it in a graphics program and saving it with lower resolution


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 10, 2002)

*sigh*

i still don't get it. what 'graphics program' are people using to reduce the image size?


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

microsoft photo editor?

just go on your computer, click "run", go to the picture you want to edit and "run" it. this will automatically open up whatever editing program your computer has.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 10, 2002)

w00t!  Thanks for gettin the avatars back!!!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 10, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *just go on your computer, click "run", go to the picture you want to edit and "run" it. this will automatically open up whatever editing program your computer has. *



i tryed and didn't get an option to change anything...so maybe i don't have picture editing program (?)

thanks anyway tleilaxu


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> i tryed and didn't get an option to change anything...so maybe i don't have picture editing program (?)
> 
> thanks anyway tleilaxu  *




You can download one at download.com


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 10, 2002)

so you're putting a pic too?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *so you're putting a pic too?  *




Not yet.  I need to find one...that fits my personality. Either that or I need an A&A pic.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 10, 2002)

w00t!  Kewl beans!  Thanks, Morrus and Blacksway!


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

fidgit: post your pic in the body of your message and i will edit it for you and repost it


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 10, 2002)

The black bomberman is back!

<----

Rav


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 10, 2002)

AVATAR! huzzah blacksway!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 10, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *fidgit: post your pic in the body of your message and i will edit it for you and repost it *



i really appreciate the offer, but i don't know how to do that either  

i know just enough about computers to check my e-mail...and post here!


----------



## HellHound (Dec 10, 2002)

Avatar test, please ignore!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2002)

Thumbs up! The phoenix mon is back!


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally the Dancing Banana is back!


----------



## Magic Rub (Dec 10, 2002)

Morrus, look deep into my Avatar...

~You will now send me a pile of money~


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

someone want to work this into an Avatar for me?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

I shrunk it and kept trying to upload it as an avatar but kept being told it was not in a proper format.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2002)

Test this... doesn't seem to be properly shrunk, though.


----------



## Eridanis (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks, Morrus & Blacksway! I've never had my own avatar before - I feel loved (sniff, sniff)!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Knight Otu


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2002)

A good free downloadable program for cropping, resizing, resampling, or changing the file type of pictures is IrfanView.

You can find it over here.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Dec 11, 2002)

Yet another avatar test....

Thanks Blacksway, you are more l33t than I...


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Test I guess . .


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Test I guess . . *




Looking good


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Looking good *




FRESH!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> FRESH!!!!
> 
> *




Extremely


----------

